# Neuer Monitor zur GTX 1070



## Computer sagt Nein (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
da meine GTX 1070 hoffentlich bald da ist, denke ich auch über einen neuen Monitor als Ersatz für meinen Uralt 1050p Monitor nach

1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?
Max. 500€

3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)
Bald GTX 1070

 4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?
Gaming (eigentlich alles) und Allround

 5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?
Auflösung 4K; mindestens 27 Zoll (die aktuellen 22 Zoll sind mir zu klein). 
FreeSync oder G-Sync benötige ich nicht, da ich auch keinen Vorteil in diesen Technologien sehe.

Lohnt sich ein IPS-Panel ?

Bisher hab ich mir diese Modelle ausgesucht:
LG Electronics 27MU67-B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Samsung U28E590D Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Samsung U28E850R Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

MfG
Computer sagt Nein


----------



## hornhauer1994 (30. Juni 2016)

Bei dem Budget kommt eigentlich nur dieser in Frage:

LG Electronics 27MU67-B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die beiden von Samsung, die du genannt hast haben ein TN Panel, von sowas ist dringend abzuraten. IPS sollte man immer bevorzugen, zwischen IPS und TN liegen Welten


----------



## Pronounta (30. Juni 2016)

Guck dir den U2515H und den S2716DG an, die Besten in dem Budget.

Der S2716DG hat schlechtere Farben als der U2515H, ist aber schneller und hat ne Bildwiederholrate von 144hz.

4K ist zum Zocken mit allem unter einer GTX 1080 nicht so toll. 1440P passt da besser.


----------



## hornhauer1994 (30. Juni 2016)

Pronounta schrieb:


> Guck dir den U2515H und den S2716DG an, die Besten in dem Budget.
> 
> Der S2716DG hat schlechtere Farben als der U2515H, ist aber schneller und hat ne Bildwiederholrate von 144hz.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk



Er sucht doch nen 4K Monitor?


----------



## Pronounta (30. Juni 2016)

hornhauer1994 schrieb:


> Er sucht doch nen 4K Monitor?


Hab meinen Beitrag nochmal editiert, werd aber mal eben nach den besten 4K-Monitoren in dem Preisbereich suchen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. Juni 2016)

Für Spiele bei denen 4K nicht flüssig läuft nehme ich dann einfach meinen alten Monitor als 2. Monitor zum spielen.
Zur Not regele ich die Grafikeinstellungen etwas runter, bin durch Monate mit der iGPU daran gewöhnt.


----------



## hornhauer1994 (30. Juni 2016)

Diese 4 hier kommen eigentlich nur in Frage bei 500€ LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 27", Auflösung: 3840x2160, Panel: IPS Preisvergleich |  | Geizhals Deutschland was ich so gefunden habe.

Wenn es nicht 4k sein müsste, könnte ich dir auch den Dell U2515H nur wärmstens empfehlen


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. Juni 2016)

hornhauer1994 schrieb:


> Diese 4 hier kommen eigentlich nur in Frage bei 500€ LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 27", Auflösung: 3840x2160, Panel: IPS Preisvergleich |  | Geizhals Deutschland was ich so gefunden habe.
> 
> Wenn es nicht 4k sein müsste, könnte ich dir den Dell U2515H nur wärmstens empfehlen


Dann wird es wahrscheinlich der LG. 
Wie sind die Monitore von Acer ? Davon hört man ja fast nie etwas. 

Der Unterschied zum den neuen LG (LG Electronics 27UD68P-B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) ist ja auch nur der miserable Standfuß auf den ersten Blick in die Spezifikationen.


----------



## Pronounta (30. Juni 2016)

Der LG 27UD68-W scheint sehr gut zu sein, Prad war begeistert. Den würd ich mir mal angucken.

Scheint der Beste in dem Preisbereich zu sein.


----------



## hornhauer1994 (30. Juni 2016)

Die anderen kenne ich selber nicht. Weiß nur, dass der LG, den du oben auch genannt hast relativ gut ist.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. Juni 2016)

Pronounta schrieb:


> Der LG 27UD68-W scheint sehr gut zu sein, Prad war begeistert. Den würd ich mir mal angucken.
> 
> Scheint der Beste in dem Preisbereich zu sein.


Hab mir mal den Test angeschaut. Der scheint ziemlich mir ziemlich identisch mit dem LG 27MU67-B zu sein.  
Ich sehe Probleme mit dem Standfuß der für mich gar nicht stabil aussieht.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juni 2016)

hornhauer1994 schrieb:


> Die beiden von Samsung, die du genannt hast haben ein TN Panel, von sowas ist dringend abzuraten. IPS sollte man immer bevorzugen, zwischen IPS und TN liegen Welten


Tut mir leid, aber das ist Blödsinn.
Du musst schon den Monitor im einzelnen bewerten und nicht alles über einen Kamm scheren.

Der LG 27MU67 ist gut und vom Samsung U28E590D würde ich aufgrund des relativ hohen Inputlags abraten.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. Juni 2016)

Mein 1050p-Monitor ist ja auch ein TN.
Hier habe ich das Problem, dass ich in Spielen mit dunklen Lichtverhältnissen wenig sehe, da der Monitor einfach zu dunkel ist.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juni 2016)

Meinst du von der Helligkeit des Monitors, weil das schwarz absäuft oder ein schlechter Gammawert deines Monitors?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. Juni 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Meinst du von der Helligkeit des Monitors, weil das schwarz absäuft oder ein schlechter Gammawert deines Monitors?



Ich sehe in Spielen in denen es grad Nacht ist einfach fast nichts mehr. Es ist einfach alles dunkel.
Wenn ich dann den Gammawert im Spiel hochstelle sieht es richtig merkwürdig aus und hilft auch nicht weiter.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juni 2016)

Eigentlich solltest du durch einen hohen Gammawert im Spiel wieder was sehen.
Sieht zwar ******** aus, aber man sieht wenigstens was.
Welchen Monitor hast du genau und wie ist der Kontrast da eingestellt?


----------



## Pronounta (30. Juni 2016)

Das sind aber Sachen, die nicht daran liegen, dass TN-Panel schlecht sind, sondern einfach daran, dass der Monitor schlecht ist.
Die Qualität eines Panels kann nur nach einer Review bestimmt werden. Unabhängig von IPS, TN oder VA.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. Juni 2016)

Ich seh mit hohen Gammawerten in Spielen schon ein wenig mehr, aber das sieht eben sehr bescheiden aus.

Es ist der Fujitsu Computers Siemens LSL 3220WS. Es ist der Standardkontrast eingestellt und die Helligkeit ist auf Maximum.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juni 2016)

Ja und wie ist der Standardkontrast? 
12, 40, 75, 100?

Edit:
Wenn man aber mal das Alter des Monitors betrachtet, kannst du den garnicht mit einem modernen Monitor vergleichen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. Juni 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ja und wie ist der Standardkontrast?
> 12, 40, 75, 100?


Laut dem Intel Anzeigetreiber 50.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juni 2016)

Nicht im Treiber, im OSD des Monitors.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. Juni 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nicht im Treiber, im OSD des Monitors.


Der ist da auf 80. Hab ihn jetzt mal auf 100 gestellt.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juni 2016)

Nein, normal sollte der auf 50 stehen.
Bei 100 wäre grau auch weiss und du siehst bei weissen Sachen keine Konturen mehr.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. Juni 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nein, normal sollte der auf 50 stehen.
> Bei 100 wäre grau auch weiss und du siehst bei weissen Sachen keine Konturen mehr.


Bei 50 wirkt er ziemlich dunkel (im Vergleich) zumindest im Forum.
Ich teste es trotzdem mal.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juni 2016)

Im Forum solltest du extrem den Unterschied zwischen 50 und 100 sehen.
Bei 100 erkennst du die grauen Flächen garnicht mehr und hast nur noch weiss.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. Juni 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Im Forum solltest du extrem den Unterschied zwischen 50 und 100 sehen.
> Bei 100 erkennst du die grauen Flächen garnicht mehr und hast nur noch weiss.



Bei 100 sind bei mir die Zitatflächen usw. immer noch hellgrau. Ich glaube der Monitor hat einfach miserable Kontrastwerte.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juni 2016)

Das glaube ich auch, habe nur nen dynamischen Kontrast von 5000:1 gefunden.
Würde mal auf 300-500:1 schätzen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (1. Juli 2016)

Naja, mit dem neuen Monitor ist das Problem ohnehin gelöst.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juli 2016)

Auf jeden Fall, der Neue wird auch ne ganze Ecke schneller sein.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (1. Juli 2016)

Gibt es hier jemanden der den: LG Electronics 27MU67-B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland hat ?
Kann mir da jemand etwas zu den Schwarzwerten sagen, die ja laut Tests sehr gut sein sollen.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juli 2016)

Sehr gut für nen IPS, das stimmt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (1. Juli 2016)

Ich glaube dann wird es der. Der Weiße ist jetzt bei Amazon teurer geworden.  
Aber der Weiße hat laut Technikaffe zumindest einen noch besseren Schwarzwert. Aber ich denke nicht, dass ich das ohne Vergleichsmodell im Alltag bemerken würde.
Die LG Internetseite bietet ja noch weniger Informationen als Geizhals.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juli 2016)

Die nehmen sich nichts, da gleiches Panel. 
Habe mir mal kurz den Test bei Technikaffe durchgelesen. 
Naja, da wird der Schwarzwert nicht gemessen, sondern nur augenscheinlich beurteilt.
Ist jetzt nicht gerade professionell.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (1. Juli 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Gibt es hier jemanden der den: LG Electronics 27MU67-B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland hat ?
> Kann mir da jemand etwas zu den Schwarzwerten sagen, die ja laut Tests sehr gut sein sollen.




Ich habe den 27MU67 mal getestet. Selber den 27UD68P-B 2 Wochen im Einsatz.

Ist für den Preis wirklich ein sehr gutes Teil.

Schwarzwert ist vollkommen in Ordnung. Es kommt stark darauf an wie man die Helligkeit einstellt. Meiner steht auf 57 von 100 und Kontrast bei 70 gelassen. Neben dem 27MU67 auch den Samsung 28E590 geetestet. Gerade Letztere hat mich leider gar nicht überzeugt obwohl es viele Einstellmöglichkeiten gibt. Da schon wesentlich bessere TN Panels bei Samsung gesehen. Das im 590er fand ich von der Farbeinstellung nicht berauschend und der Blickwinkel ist wirklich sehr beschränkt wenn man sich nur leicht aus der Mitte bewegt.
Bin jetzt aber Keiner der IPS vollkommen in den Himmel lobt. Ich sehe auch in dunklen Bereichen das bekannte leichte Schimmer egal ob LG, Asus oder Samsung. Wenn man nicht komplett im Stockdunkeln zockt und hinter dem Monitor ein gedämmtes Licht hat ist es aber nur bei sehr genauer Betrachtung und nahem Sitzen zu bemerken. Dafür entschädigt halt die etwas höhere Farbtreue. Die TNs haben halt den Vorteil der höheren Geschwindigkeit. Der LG zieht aber nicht nach wie ich schon bei anderen IPS gesehen habe.

Der LG ist auch von der Bedienung her top mit dem Joystick unten. Der 27MU67 war da schon wesentlich fummliger.

Der Fuß ist beim 27UD68P-B recht stabil wie auch beim 27MU67. Da kann ich jetzt nicht klagen. Höhenverstellung ist sehr angenehm.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (1. Juli 2016)

KuroSamurai117 schrieb:


> Der Fuß ist beim 27UD68P-B recht stabil wie auch beim 27MU67. Da kann ich jetzt nicht klagen. Höhenverstellung ist sehr angenehm.


Danke für deinen Beitrag. 

Der 68P-B ist leider viel teurer als der Weiße (der komischerweise einen anderen Standfuß als der 68P-B hat ) und daher hab ich auch den 27MU67 bestellt.
Sobald der da ist und ich ihn ein paar Wochen getestet habe, schreibe ich hier auch mal meine Erfahrungen rein.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (1. Juli 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Beitrag.
> 
> Der 68P-B ist leider viel teurer als der Weiße (der komischerweise einen anderen Standfuß als der 68P-B hat ) und daher hab ich auch den 27MU67 bestellt.
> Sobald der da ist und ich ihn ein paar Wochen getestet habe, schreibe ich hier auch mal meine Erfahrungen rein.




Das W Modell hat einen festverschraubten Standfuß. Lässt sich also nicht in der Höhe verstellen. Den 68P-B kann man hoch und runter schieben und hat eine Privot Funktion. Sprich das Display lässt sich um 90° drehen und hochkant betreiben. Wie der 27Mu67 übrigens auch.
Ansonsten sind beide Modell gleich bis auf die Farbe der Gehäuserückseite.

Dann berichte mal wie dir der MU67 gefällt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. Juli 2016)

Sind diese Boxen dazu empfehlenswert:
Blaupunkt BT 105e BK Bluetooth Lautsprecher, 2 x 40 Watt, USB, AUX-In fur MP3-Player, ERP2, 2-Wege-Lautsprecher im Holzgehause mit Lederoptik, PC Speaker schwarz: Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi

Samson MediaOne BT4 Multimedia Lautsprecher mit BlueTooth Empfanger: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente

Mackie 25654 CR3 7,6 cm (3 Zoll) Multimedia-Monitor (Paar): Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente


Der Monitor hat ja keine eigenen Lautsprecher und für die Kopfhörer ist die Nutzung als Lautsprecher garantiert auch nicht gerade gesund.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (2. Juli 2016)

Bei PC Lautsprechern kenne ich persönlich nur Bose, Logitech und paar Hercules Boxen. Habe eher mit größeren Hifi Lautsprechern über die Jahre zu tun.

Sollten die unbedingt Bluetooth haben?

Wenn du keine zu großen Boxen suchst kann ich dir die Bose Companion 2 empfehlen:

Bose (R) Companion (R) 2 Serie III Multimedia: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Habe selber die Vorgänger neben den Monitor und bin recht zufrieden. Tragen nicht sehr auf und haben recht satten Klang. Solide verarbeitet.

Aber vielleicht hat Jemand anderes hier noch einen Tipp.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. Juli 2016)

Bluetooth oder sowas brauche ich nicht. Mir geht es nur um den besten Sound bis 120€. 

Aber ich glaube dafür sollte ich lieber im Audiobereich einen Thread aufmachen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (5. Juli 2016)

So jetzt ist er da und ich kann ihn nicht auf 60Hz im Anzeigetreiber stellen (nur 30p HZ), liegt das an der HD 4600 ?


----------



## JoM79 (5. Juli 2016)

Wenn du ihn am HDMI hast, dann ja.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (5. Juli 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn du ihn am HDMI hast, dann ja.


Also benötige ich für 4K, zwangsläufig Displayport ?


----------



## JoM79 (5. Juli 2016)

Für 4K mit 60Hz brauchst du DP 1.2 oder HDMI 2.0.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (5. Juli 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Für 4K mit 60Hz brauchst du DP 1.2 oder HDMI 2.0.


Dann kann ich es erst nächste Woche sehen. Denn dann kommt die Grafikkarte.


----------

